# 10 speed chains



## MR2Xiong

Hello Campagnolo lovers! I been searching on this forum about chain options for 10 speed Campy. From what I read and heard, using a KMC quick link is a good option to use to connect a Campy chain. I was also told by a LBS that it is possible to use any 10 speed chain since they and any other LBS near by, did not have a correct quick link for a Campy chain. Is that true? I'm running a 2011 Centaur cassette with Veloce derailluers.


----------



## bikerjulio

Any 10 speed chain will work. You may find subtle differences of opinion. But they all work.


----------



## CheapSkate

Any 10 speed chain will work. I have used KMC and SRAM with no issues.
I found the Campy chain shifted much better than the KMC. Not so much difference between Campy and SRAM.
I've also heard stories that the Campy chain lasts a lot longer, but can't confirm that.


----------



## Sven_Nijs

As others have said, whatever 10spd chain takes your fancy in your price range. I'm using KMC X10.93 at the moment (with a spare on the way) but have used Wippermann Connex 10s8 successfully in the past too.
A chain is only as good as the person maintaining it...


----------



## MR2Xiong

Thanks guys. I'll look into a SRAM chain since most LBS here carries them.


----------



## BernyMac

KMC chains are also carried by a lot of LBS.


----------



## martinrjensen

*no*

Campy made 2 different width 10 spd chains, 6.2 (or 6.4mm I forget which) and the 5.9mm (Ultra Narrow) chain.
Connecting links really are not interchangeable though I am sure you could use a wider link on the narrow chain but I don't think you would want to. You can't go the other way (link made for 5.9mm wide chain on a (6.2/4mm) chain for sure though.


----------



## bikerjulio

martinrjensen said:


> Campy made 2 different width 10 spd chains, 6.2 (or 6.4mm I forget which) and the 5.9mm (Ultra Narrow) chain.
> Connecting links really are not interchangeable though I am sure you could use a wider link on the narrow chain but I don't think you would want to. You can't go the other way (link made for 5.9mm wide chain on a (6.2/4mm) chain for sure though.


True but not entirely relevant.

Campy themselves changed over to the Shimano std. 5.9mm several years ago when we all realized it worked better than their 6.2mm chain on a 10-speed setup.

Any current 10-speed chain is going to be 5.9mm, and so therefore are the links. Which is to the OP's point. He's not trying to connect a 5 year old chain, he's looking for a new chain that will work OK - and any of them will.

Any "original" Campy 10-spd chains still out there are going to be old stock, I'd advise people to stay away unless it's the newer 5.9mm Ultra narrow version.


----------



## martinrjensen

Well the fact is that I have an old stock fairly new 10 spd chain and I didn't realize it till I bought the wrong master link for it so it can happen. It won't happen again of course.


bikerjulio said:


> True but not entirely relevant.
> 
> Campy themselves changed over to the Shimano std. 5.9mm several years ago when we all realized it worked better than their 6.2mm chain on a 10-speed setup.
> 
> Any current 10-speed chain is going to be 5.9mm, and so therefore are the links. Which is to the OP's point. He's not trying to connect a 5 year old chain, he's looking for a new chain that will work OK - and any of them will.
> 
> Any "original" Campy 10-spd chains still out there are going to be old stock, I'd advise people to stay away unless it's the newer 5.9mm Ultra narrow version.


----------



## flatlander_48

Sven_Nijs said:


> As others have said, whatever 10spd chain takes your fancy in your price range. I'm using KMC X10.93 at the moment (with a spare on the way) but have used Wippermann Connex 10s8 successfully in the past too.
> A chain is only as good as the person maintaining it...


On my previous 10sp Centaur and Centaur/Chorus mix set ups, I used a Wippermann chain with the Connex link. I ran it for maybe 5000 miles before going to 11sp Chorus. The shift performance of the Wippermann seemed pretty comparable to me.


----------



## Chris-X

MR2Xiong said:


> Hello Campagnolo lovers! I been searching on this forum about chain options for 10 speed Campy. From what I read and heard, using a KMC quick link is a good option to use to connect a Campy chain. I was also told by a LBS that it is possible to use any 10 speed chain since they and any other LBS near by, did not have a correct quick link for a Campy chain. Is that true? I'm running a 2011 Centaur cassette with Veloce derailluers.


After exclusively running Campy 10 chains for years, I'm now riding a KMC X10SL gold with quick link. 

Chain is comparable after about 1k miles. Quick link is very good. Park tool works well to take the chain apart. It's much easier to clean all drivetrain components thoroughly when you remove the chain IMHO.


----------



## Golfguy

I have used Mavic, SRAM and KMC on my 10 speed Campy rigs. By far, my favorite is the KMC. Quieter, reasonably priced, and the links can be reused, unlike the SRAM which are recommended for single use.


----------



## flatlander_48

Chris-X said:


> After exclusively running Campy 10 chains for years, I'm now riding a KMC X10SL gold with quick link.
> 
> Chain is comparable after about 1k miles. Quick link is very good. Park tool works well to take the chain apart. *It's much easier to clean all drivetrain components thoroughly when you remove the chain IMHO.*


It all is a major benefit when you disassemble a bike with a separable frame and pack it...


----------

